# San Juan Shuttles Experiences



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

Jim is the only way to go. We have used him for the last four years and have no complaints. I will be seeing him next weekend.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

In re-reading I should state the issue of inebriation more precisely:

Drivers for Valles went to work drunk but it is uncertain if they drove vehicles, as the witnesses never saw the delivery of said vehicles. Would correct original post but waited too long. 

Phillip


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

Jim Harden is the man for shuttles on the SJ. Pleasure doing business with him!


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Another one for Jim

I like that he came to the put-in, inspected vehicles and gave some solid advice about camping on a rising SJ


----------



## tcat (Mar 4, 2011)

Jim Harden is spot on.


----------



## Oslo (Feb 15, 2009)

*Parking @ Mexican Hat*

We're launching in a couple of weeks for a Sand Island - Mexican Hat trip. We're dropping our own shuttle. I've read of break-in issues at the take-out and that you should park at Valle's for ~$4 a day. Is this still good advice? 

thanks


----------



## jayme0546 (Mar 8, 2010)

Extremely helpful! Big crew running Sand Island to Mexican Hat 5/24-5/26. Hopefully Jim is available..... having a hard time getting him on the phone.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

I booked a shuttle six weeks ago with Jim for a our May 17 launch, talked with him to add another vehicle four weeks ago. Jim said call him ~ a week before launch to finalize when we'll be ready at Sand Wash. I've been calling him since Sat, left messages but no return call from him. Hope everything is OK. I'm getting ready to have a self shuttle back up plan if needed.


----------



## JagDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

We use Jim. He's hard to get a hold of because cell phones are all but useless anywhere near the the San Jaun river and he's always in his truck or van 

Last trip we did April/May we just found him at Sand Island and squared things up on the rigging beach. Look for a big mustache driving a maroon Ford dually pick-up.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

Just got a call from Jim, He said he's been really busy running shuttles the last few days.


----------



## billycrack (May 20, 2010)

Jim Hardin 435-672-2455 [email protected] / Pam Stegeman 435-672-2422 [email protected] / both are san juan shuttles


----------



## kb52 (Apr 19, 2008)

We used Jim a couple of weeks ago on SJ and I'd recommend him. 1st time I'd seen a shuttle service check out keys, vehicles and trailers before the shuttle.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

RivRunner said:


> I booked a shuttle six weeks ago with Jim for a our May 17 launch, talked with him to add another vehicle four weeks ago. Jim said call him ~ a week before launch to finalize when we'll be ready at Sand Wash. I've been calling him since Sat, left messages but no return call from him. Hope everything is OK. I'm getting ready to have a self shuttle back up plan if needed.


Similar situation when we ran the Juan in April. Keep trying, you'll find him. Like the other posted said, he's probably near the river somewhere! Hard to get ahold of sometimes, but still the way to go....


----------



## zlhunter (May 12, 2008)

Yes pay the $4, it is a quick walk to the boat ramp and worth the peace of mind. Don't worry about the blather above.


----------



## FineSpotted (Feb 14, 2014)

how bad is running the shuttle yourself? I see its 65 highway miles to the turn off then 11 off road miles down to clay hills take out.. Is it possible to run this shuttle in 3 hours? 3.5 hours?

Any info on this would be aweosme, put in Friday !!!


----------



## HalJ (Apr 9, 2013)

The Sand Island to Mexican Hat is easy to self shuttle. S.I. to Clay Hills is a entirely different story.....5 to 6 hours on a good day.


----------



## FineSpotted (Feb 14, 2014)

What takes so long? Isn't it only 150 mi round trip?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

FineSpotted said:


> What takes so long? Isn't it only 150 mi round trip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Moki Dugway is or should be slow. Roads above max at 55 and sometimes less. Hilly and curvy roads galore.

Dirt Road to Clay Hills takes about 30+ minutes each way.

Phillip


----------

